# OK, I need some help/opinion here on a 1st surf setup



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I like the Daiwa Eliminator series. I have an 8 footer that I like a lot, so I think I'll stik with that brand. Great rod for the price. Length is the question. If you look at Daiwa's site:
http://daiwa.com/Rod/surf.aspx
or Cabelas:
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=daiwa+eliminator&noImage=0

They have 2 11 footers: 
EL-SA1102HRS H R 11' 2pc 20 - 40lb 2 - 8oz 
EL-SA1102MHRS MH R 11' 2pc 17 - 40lb 1 - 6oz

I'd like this rod to launch the bait n weight(good size cut bait, and maybe up to 4-5oz max) 200-300' with practice, for large fish and med sized sharks. I fish in the Sarasota/Venice Gulf Coast area. It'll be in the holder most of the time soaking. So which one? Or should I get one of the longer ones, 12, 13, 15? The biggest rod I've used would be the 8 footer.

Question #2: What size reels are being matched with these rods? 50, 65, 80's? Do I just match it by line size/capacity? I was thinking the Epixor 50???

I will prob use 50# braid on 1 spool, and 16# Momo on the other. I can't sink a ton of cash into this setup at this time, but need advise on what to get.

Thanks,
--Rick


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

I have the 15 eliminator, I believe it is rated at 1-6oz. In all reality anything 5oz and above and the rod acts like its gonna break, but it really likes 3oz and 2-3 pieces of bait. The reel that I have on it is a Diawa Emblem pro spooled with 15lb suffix siege mono. If i was gonna buy another eliminator i would probably get the 11 in 2-8oz range. 

The main reason I bought the 15 is because its a 3-peice and can fit into the cab of my truck behind the seats.

As for the reel, I would go with the Diawa Emcast Sport. 

This would be a great budget outfit.
Diawa Emcast Sport - 59.95
Diawa Eliminator - 44.99


--Jeremy


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the help!!
The Emcast Sport has a good strong drag? 
How far can you chuck the 3+ baits?
Do you know what the dif between the Emcast Plus and Sport is?


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

I have been using the rod and reel combo for about a month now and can consistantly cast about 110-115 yards. I havent really had a chance to test the drag, as I havent hooked into anything big yet.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

If I search on the FS website, I only find people bashing it. Poor quality, flex, coffee grinder, falling apart, etc. I think they said barely 6# of drag or something similar?? Sure would like to get more owner opinions


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Seeing that you*

are just starting out, and do want something that can handle bigger fish. I would stick to the 11' (El-sa1102HRS) sometime bigger isnt better. There are guys that can outcast people using 15' pole all day long. And isnt Sarasota a pretty shallow beach anyway?? that means you will be walking out in the surf to cast anyway. So right there you will get some distances. Also with a 10 or 11' pole you will be able to fish anywhere with them (bridges,piers, docks) But with anything bigger, it becomes a problem to fish anywhere else but the beach. I was going to get a "Epixor baitfeeder" seeing that it was alot cheaper then the "Shimano 6500" but after reading so many reviews on it ( Here and on the internet) so i didnt get it....I didnt want to be the one person that got the lemon But for the same amount of money, The Daiwa "Emcast Sport surf reel" would match up really well with that pole. Get the model "ECS6000" this is the largest one and the review on this reel are pretty good. Then i would just load it with 30 or 40 lb test braid....With this setup you should be able to cast far enough (Without putting a pound of lead to cast it) The most weight i have use are 4oz, But when i add in the baits weight. Then i have enough weight to cast it. And another thing with using the lighter test braid, You will be able to pack alot of line on the reel. Don't forget on the beach, If you hook up to something large. There is no need to horse him in, let your gear do the work for you. By having alot of line on your reel you will be able to let them wear themselve out then reel them. And this setup will keep you in your price range..


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm just new to surf fishing proper. That is, I've lived here all my life, and have fished these waters for 30 years, but never had a proper surf setup. I have 2 of the Okuma Coronado 90 Baitfeeder's, with 7' 20-40lb boat rod, and 65# braid...Caught Sharks to 6', and 4' kings..CF reel, but really strong. I have 2 Daiwa BG90's, on 8' Eliminator rods, strong reels!!, good rod, lined with 50# braid. 2 Shakespeare Tiger 12-20 rods, with Epixor 50's, and 2 of the same rods with cheapy reels (guest poles). Also some conventional boat groopa diggin' setups, but no proper surf gear.

I read reviews on the FS forum about the Emcast, and everyone complains that it's total junk?? Hard to believe Daiwa would produce junk. One even claims only 6# of drag. 

It's a CF frammed reel, is it sturdy? Stiff? How much flex at the foot? How's the drag?

Thanks,
--Rick


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*well*

if you go by other "Opinions" then you burn those "Okuma reels" and dump them in the ocean ...I am like you in a way, i fish surf when i was alot younger. But havent done it in a long time, then i got back into it the last two years. But it seem like you do have knowledge of equiment, so go with what has work for you. Because to some people if you arent spending $300 on reel and $400 on a custom surf rod. Then you arent going to catch anything (Not the whole board, just a few) I have two 10' uglystik paired up with shimano 6500 baitrunner, with 30lb PP braid and i have been able to cast 5 to 6oz without any problem. (I cast those weights just to see what it would do)......But one main point that i will say, about the lower end reels. When you are just using them on boats,pier,docks....It isnt the same as in the surf. Sand and salt will at times find a way into your reel. And of cause there is going to times, when you drop the reel in the sand or the surf gets to it before you move it. And this is where the lower end reel will turn to junk I don't have any "Diawa" or "Okuma" so all i can relate to you is what i have seen or heard. But as long as you keep your "Reels" clean after every surf encounter you should be okay......again go with what has work for you in the pastopcorn:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I would have replied sooner, but I've been swamped all week, go 11' eliminator. I recently got 2 new med shark/surf combos with 2 of those rods and 2 of the new sealine model line baitrunners. They have the near capacity of a Shimano for about 1/3 the price. They're solid and I've had some good torque on fish with it. The eliminator rod is sensitive to smaller bites (felt and caught a 3.5 inch whiting recently) but still has the ability to fight a medium shark (5-6') without a worry about strength. From the sound of your ideas you're looking for an outfit to manage the larger fish and then switch out spools to use mono for whiting and blues. The 11' elimintor has been good to me in this exact same fashion. If you're looking for a high capacity baitrunner I do recommend the sealine 5500 which is the biggest Daiwa makes and holds ~500 yds 40# powerpro. I keep one spool with PP (the aluminum one) and one spool with 330 yds of 17# Sufix seige (graphite spool). Make sure that if you're going to tangle with the sharks you have an aluminum spool as a graphite one could weaken after numerous high stress fights.
People on the forums seem to hate certain things in particular, so take it all with a grain of salt. I'll let you in on a secret; *wispers* I have an okuma reel.  I've had it for 3 years and it's worked fine. You can get the cheaper reels, you just need to keep them clean like Jetty said. I wash all my reels after every trip, so salt and sand isn't much of a problem. I also lube them after every season. One thing I will attest to is okuma start looking ugly quick. The finishes and other decals just don't stay nice; mechanically it's fine. Personally I stick to Daiwa, but my okuma was a purchase when I had little money and a 10 year old reel blew up leaving me down one for fishing.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys! 

JP, I love the Okuma's that i have. Not as strong as the BG, but they will serve their intended purpose, without any trouble.

Aaron, Where did you find the Sealine baitrunner? I can't find any info on it? i even looked on Daiwa's site. Can you post a link.

the store where I can get the Eliminator rod only has the 10' and the 13'. I might get the 13' tonight. Do you think it'll perform like you said your 11 footer does?

thanks-tight lines
--Rick


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

rsieminski said:


> the store where I can get the Eliminator rod only has the 10' and the 13'. I might get the 13' tonight. Do you think it'll perform like you said your 11 footer does?
> 
> thanks-tight lines
> --Rick


It depends on your casting ability. For me personally, anything after 12' is down hill. I have a 10' surf rod I can throw farther than a another one I have which is 15'. I'm sure that somebody could throw the 15 footer, but I sure can't.


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

> the store where I can get the Eliminator rod only has the 10' and the 13'. I might get the 13' tonight. Do you think it'll perform like you said your 11 footer does?


If it were between the 10' and 13', I would go with the 10', it will be easier to cast. 

But I would hold out and try to find the 11' or maybe a 12'.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never thrown a 13' before. The biggest rods I have are 12'. I really like the 11 though. The sealine baitrunner I have was purchased from a ebay seller's store. I would recommend looking them up on ebay using the term baitrunner in the reels section.


----------

